# gearbox swop



## a1quattro (Sep 27, 2015)

hi I own a fiat ducato 1.9t 2002 swift 590 rs , the gearbox needs a rebuild , will a fiat ducto 1.9jtd gearbox fit . regards ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This question will get a better response on the Fiat ducato forum I think.

some one will post a link shortly I expect.

cabby


----------

